# Uber refuse to pay cleaning fee after pax vomits



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

I was driving a set of three drunk passengers early in the morning and the inevitable happened. A passenger vomited in the back seat on the door and out the window. She tried to get it out the window but her vomit messed up the cloth on the door and her cloth seat, and also the window and exterior door that were easy to clean in comparison to the seats.

It all happened at 2am and instead of waiting for that smell to become permanent I took matters into my own hands. I took a quick picture of my vomit streaked car and I got the necessary cleaning supplies and enduring my own squeamishness to vomit spent over an hour cleaning my car in the early morning. Then I spent the next five days trying to get a response from the uber email.

Uber claims they will compensate any cleaning fee up to $100 if a passenger "spills" or "makes a mess" in your car. I asked that they compensate me for my time and materials expecting to get at least $50 in support being that cabs charge a flat $100 anytime anyone vomits. Instead uber has said my case does not merit any reimbursement or compensation. I guess they wanted a picture of the interior (they never said that, I'm just assuming that could be the only plausible reason) but to get there I had to clean the exterior. By that time I was suited up in what must have looked like a hazmat suit and too nauseated to think of taking another picture. One should be enough right? We are "partners" with uber at the end of the day...???

I called my local car wash just to see what they would have charged. They quoted me a few of $199.00 to clean any bodily fluids from a car. Uber claims to have your back incase the worst happens yet their best efforts to compensate a driver would theoretically only pay half the fee. That is assumeing that you can get them to pay. Uber saw a clear photo albeit at night and claim they see no mess that warrants cleaning... Maybe next time I'll just continue giving rides in a soiled car and let the customers complain. Maybe then uber would listen.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

So, you expected a company to compensate you for a claim, a claim which you had no evidence of?

Would your insurance company send you a check if you told them you ran into a light pole, fixed everything but the scratched paint, and couldn't provide any evidence other than the scratched paint? Of course not.

Dude come on. Its common sense. Don't blame Uber for your ignorance. The only mess they can see is one that a standard car wash (Which you do anyway) would clean off.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Alright, ignoring that you can clearly see it up and to the window, both bottom and side and streaks on glass from rolling up to wash it (which is a bad idea FYI. Clean the top of the glass before it rolls all the way up, saves you the hassle of cleaning vomit from that tricky weather strip), common sense says yes, if it's on the edge clearly it went on both sides. 

But ignoring that they should still at least compensate my $10 car wash. My earning potential for the rest of the night was killed due to this.

And just as a side note yeah, insurance normally does work that way. I had my bike stolen from outside my apartment. Contacted them, explained the situation, got a check in the mail the next week. Most people aren't out to rip someone off. Why would I go to all this trouble if it didn't happen? Where is the trust in this world?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok, difference. Your bike is missing. You can prove that. An adjuster can come by, and see that its no longer there. And if they discover you lied, its a criminal offense and you go to prison. Thats not the case with Uber.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

uber is just cheaping out on you yet again. chock it up to experience, and remember to get photo's of all the mess, even the puke on the passenger, then send that in. Also, charge them $250.oo for the mess.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

I am curious if you made any attempt to get some compensation from the passenger right on the spot. Did they offer any? Some Uber area managers have been getting really stingy with this stuff. I would imagine they get screwed more often than not when they charge the customer the customer claims it never happens and does a charge back on the card. They lose the charge back but they already paid the driver and they do not want to ask for that money back.

So they are clearly coming down on the customers side here for some reason. The most dastardly reason I could think of is that they are charging the customer and just pocketing the fee.

Wondering if the best solution is just to get some cash from the customer right on the spot. They don't have it? Fine take them to an ATM while they sit next to their puke. Hand them a roll of paper towels and tell them to get busy. Because even if it gets cleaned up the interior still needs to be steam cleaned to kill bacteria. Otherwise you car will end up smelling like those taxis so many people complain about. 

Another thing you might do since they won't compensate is ask for the customers information so you can file a small claims lawsuit for the damage. Uber helps law enforcement with information when a driver kidnaps a passenger I think they would offer the same courtesy to one of their "Partners". If they do not want to provide it say fine, give my your legal dept so I can take Uber to small claims court for the damages. That is after all how 2 businesses resolve disputes, and that is what we have here, 2 businesses.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Great news! I just received word from uber that they had reconsidered and decided to compensate me for my time and materials.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

3MATX said:


> Great news! I just received word from uber that they had reconsidered and decided to compensate me for my time and materials.


....that is good news.


----------



## UberNation (Jul 16, 2014)

Someone vomited in the back of my car the second weekend I started driving. They managed to release most of it outside the window but there was some on the door panel, seatbelt, and ceiling liner. There wasn't much in the car but still, it was disgusting. I took a bunch of photos, ran my vehicle through a car wash (it was 2am and nothing else was open) and then cleaned my car under the lighted canopy of a gas station. The next morning I took my vehicle to the hand car wash and had it detailed. I got a deal on the detail at $50.00. The drive-thru car wash the night before was $8.00. I emailed the photos and receipts to Uber and they charged the passenger $150.00 and gave it to me for the hassle and clean-up. Since then, I've tried very hard not to pick up drunks.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

3MATX said:


> Great news! I just received word from uber that they had reconsidered and decided to compensate me for my time and materials.


think it had anything to do with this post? I wonder.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> think it had anything to do with this post? I wonder.


That was exactly my thought!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

3MATX said:


> *I guess they wanted a picture of the interior *(they never said that, I'm just assuming that could be the only plausible reason) but to get there I had to clean the exterior. By that time I was suited up in what must have looked like a hazmat suit and too nauseated to think of taking another picture. One should be enough right? We are "partners" with uber at the end of the day...???


You're lucky you got paid. Part of the deal is INSIDE PICTURES. It is unlikely any puking pax is going to miss the interior on the kind of spillage pictured, which may be the reason they paid.


----------



## millertimex86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah just get all the pics you can, once had a pax throw up thankfully only landed outside and nothing in car. Quick $5 car wash and compensated $25 for the inconvience. When I worked with them they asked for trip id pictures and situation explanation. The contacted pax and then gave me my comp. Just got to be on top of it, but I'm ever so thankful I dodged that bullet of it getting inside.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Its also advised to get Video footage of tue Puker in action to pass onto UBER.

I'm also thinking that if a driver bags all the used rags, puts 'em in a large tuppaware container and delivers it to the local office with a label "iPhone Return", these office chicken shits will get a whiff of what drivers have to live with.

Remember gather evidence guys and always ask for $200.00


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It also helps greatly to put an ozone generator in the vehicle overnight to get the puke smell out of it or the cleaning solution odors. Ozone does wonders to eliminate odors. Just don't breathe it!


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I got $200 from Uber for an entire beer being spilled in my backseat. It was $26 to have it professionally steam cleaned and the rest was compensation for my missed hours of work. Plus, the account holder made his drunk, obnoxious friend fork over $40 cash to me when they were exiting the car. The passenger after handing me 2 20s then asked me if he could at least get a ******** for the cash exchange. "No", hit clean up fee, drive away. Scumbags.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

3MATX said:


> View attachment 1790
> 
> 
> I was driving a set of three drunk passengers early in the morning and the inevitable happened. A passenger vomited in the back seat on the door and out the window. She tried to get it out the window but her vomit messed up the cloth on the door and her cloth seat, and also the window and exterior door that were easy to clean in comparison to the seats.
> ...


How do you post pictures on here
I have an iPhone 4s on iOS
5.1.1
And it won't work


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I suggest you invest in a puke bucket.


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

Droosk said:


> So, you expected a company to compensate you for a claim, a claim which you had no evidence of?
> 
> Would your insurance company send you a check if you told them you ran into a light pole, fixed everything but the scratched paint, and couldn't provide any evidence other than the scratched paint? Of course not.
> 
> Dude come on. Its common sense. Don't blame Uber for your ignorance. The only mess they can see is one that a standard car wash (Which you do anyway) would clean off.


You are a Sick and a troll. You can't see the vomit in the picture


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

"I was driving a set of three drunk passengers early in the morning and the inevitable happened."

Re-read this sentence until you get a clue.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Even if you had a choice between one or the other, why the hell would you choose the outside?


----------

